# Zinert/ desert essence thoroughly clean face wash



## diamoninthedirt (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has tried either the* zineryt topical antibiotic lotion or the desert essence wash. *

How effective was either of them on oily/acne prone skin? 

Thx in advance for your contribution.


----------

